
Piracy: The Intellectual Property Wars from Gutenberg to Gates - blasdel
http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100121/REVIEW/701219974/1008
======
blasdel
The eBook version is free today (Feb 1st):
<http://www.press.uchicago.edu/ebooks/free_ebook.html>

~~~
pasbesoin
If you agree to use Adobe DRM software:

    
    
        Further Notes: Downloading Your eBook
        
        Here's an overview of the download process:
        
        A. The big brown button first checks to see if
        your machine has Digital Editions already.
               If not, it will ask you if you want to
               install it.
               If you have an older version, it will ask
               if it can update your version.
        
        B. The first time Digital Editions is opened, it
        will ask you to "Authorize" your computer. It
        wants you to associate your machine with an Adobe
        ID. If you don't have an Adobe ID, you can choose
        the small "get an Adobe ID online" link to set one
        up. (It's free.) Some people already have Adobe
        IDs, from using Photoshop or other Adobe products.
        
        Here's why to authorize: If you authorize your
        computer with an Adobe ID, you will be able to
        open the same book file on up to five other
        computers or devices authorized to the same Adobe
        ID. If you choose "Don't Authorize," your book
        file will only be able to live on the first
        machine it opens on; it can't be moved elsewhere.
        
        C. The last step is book delivery--there's a very
        small file, called URLLink.acsm, that needs to be
        downloaded to your computer. When it opens in
        Digital Editions, it will launch your electronic
        book.

